# When they say PRIM



## Luhweez

I've been reading through my notes, and everytime they refer to me as '18 year old prim' and my doctor rang up the delivery suite while at my antenatal appointment yesterday and said 'i've a wee prim here' what does PRIM mean? it just boggles my head that i don't know what it means.


----------



## Neecee

It means "primagravida", which means a woman in her 1st pregnancy. If you've been preg before, you'd be a "multigravida".


----------



## Luhweez

ohhhhhhhhhh thanks =)


----------



## Neecee

You're welcome!


----------



## Alyandherbump

Nevere knew that either, thank you!!!!


----------

